# Governor Bridge Road in Bowie



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone ever fish this area before? Looks like perch could come this far up the Pax. do they?
I've also in the past seen cars parked near the bridge at route 3 and 450 in the spring which is about 2 miles up river from Governor Bridge. Any information about fishing this area would be greatly appreciated.

BTW, Where can I get live minnows near the Bowie area?

Thanks.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*They are parked there for a reason..*

When I lived in Bowie, several years ago, yellow perch were definetly caught at Rt 3 and Rt450. It can be like a swamp back there, be careful. NOW is the time to get over there, and give it a shot with white/chartruese little twister tails on 1/16 oz jig head, either with a bobber casting, or without. I have seen some use night crawlers, and some use minnows. Try the lures.
Let me know how you did.

Fossil Hunter


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

yea- it's a good spot for the whites. Any day now with the warmer weather setting in.


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

I've done wetland study along this stretch and the perches can be caught at all these crossing points...its fun spring fishing. At Rt 3/450 anglers will line the banks almost shoulder to shoulder...it has great access on both sides of the waterway and some guys night fish since its so close to the road so just food for thought Baits...what Steve said...fish go for them all but I'm a banksitter..that just me. We used to have access downriver at old Queen Anne Bridge Road bridge but Parks Dept blocked that off due to dumping and night time partying and abuse...same old story. A fella that worked on my Crew, Preston P., owns riverside land along here by Queen Anne bridge Road and we went down one spring for a fishn' and BBQ and tore 'em up...perches, channels, herring, carp...a wonderful day. I worked at Wootens Landing for a while when that Sanctuary was first establishing and there was access at the adjacent waste water treatment plant but last patrol through its limited access now. 

I know the river looks small along here but don't be fooled...some great runs still come through.

Good luck, have fun...let us know how ya do.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

chesapeakecarper said:


> We used to have access downriver at old Queen Anne Bridge Road bridge but Parks Dept blocked that off due to dumping and night time partying and abuse...same old story.
> 
> I know the river looks small along here but don't be fooled...some great runs still come through.


now that the bridge is blocked off which side is the best when you come down the parking area to the bridge the left or rt side of that bank.
also i wonder if YPs are down there because they are down at waysons??


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the feedback guys.

I did fish near the Governor Bridge Rd. bridge twice last week without success. 
I used 1.5 chartruse twistertail/jigs and live minnows from Fred’s in Waldorf .

I also tried Waysons Corner again but nada for me. 

Gonna keep trying around here until something happens, I’ll post a report when it does.

Thanks Again


----------



## Baited Breath (Sep 3, 2006)

Dude I grew up in Bowie as a kid and I used to kill perch there. Also we got some nice shad runs in the spring. There are a couple ponds in that area that are fed by that part of the river. If you can still get to them they were full of fish. One of the ponds "Black Lake and Horseshoe are behind the public works area but I don't know if you can still access it. I would fish there everyday when I was a kid. Lots of bass came from those ponds. Nice crappie too.


----------



## BigEd (Dec 20, 2004)

Baited Breath said:


> Dude I grew up in Bowie as a kid and I used to kill perch there. Also we got some nice shad runs in the spring. There are a couple ponds in that area that are fed by that part of the river. If you can still get to them they were full of fish. One of the ponds "Black Lake and Horseshoe are behind the public works area but I don't know if you can still access it. I would fish there everyday when I was a kid. Lots of bass came from those ponds. Nice crappie too.


I haven't been back there in about 6 or 7 years.
My kids showed it to me.
The last time back there the public works folks politely asked us to leave.


----------

